# Bird safe mosquito repellant?



## Armada (Apr 25, 2012)

I've killed 6 mosquitoes last night  and not long ago I think they had a night fright due to a mosquito. So any suggestions on a mosquito repellent that is highly efficient but also bird safe?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's an article that might help ya 
http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww69eii.htm


----------



## Armada (Apr 25, 2012)

Good article! Thanks!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

One thing that jumps out is neem oil. Neem is not a repellent, but it sterilizes the mosquito so it can't lay eggs. Topically it is dangerous. It has been linked to poor sperm count and bad egg fertility in a few species.


----------

